# co2 fire extinguisher



## mannyman (Jan 24, 2005)

could a co2 fire extinguisher.be use to inject co2 to a planted tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

My Co2 tank is a fire extinguisher. It has to be emptied, refilled with co2 and fitted with the proper valves. Then hydrostatic tested.


----------



## mannyman (Jan 24, 2005)

the reason I ask is becouse, I have A fire extinguisher. and I think is emty Becouse It,s been sitting in a closet for over a year. I'll take it to were I get my other tank refiil and see if they could hook it up for me.
thank you simpte


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It may still be hydrostatic certified. Any fire supression or welding shop can fit it for you. It may cost more than buying a new one but you should be able to trade it in and reduce the cost of a new one.


----------

